# I Emailed Amazon About the Carousel



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

And they got back to me.

Here are the results. I probably cannot call until next week.

_Hello,

I'm sorry for the frustration and disappointment caused due to the problem with your Kindle Fire. We take these issues very seriously, and I'm happy to help with this. I'm sorry about the problem--this doesn't usually happen.

Based on what you've mentioned in your e-mail, I see that we'll have to look into your problem with Kindle a little more deeply. I'd like to get some more information from you.

Unfortunately, the feature to remove the Carousel items from your Kindle screen is not available in the Kindle. However, we will be able to help you if you give us a call.

Please give us a call so we can try some real-time troubleshooting to resolve the problem with the Kindle. It may be easier to provide better service for this issue over the phone so that we can provide personalized support over the phone.

If it's convenient for you, you can reach us by phone directly and toll free from many countries by clicking the Contact Us option in the right-hand column of our Kindle Support pages at:

www.amazon.com/kindlesupport

When you visit our website and select Contact Us, click on the "Phone" tab, enter your number, and we'll call you right back.

Contacting us through the website allows you to verify security before a call is placed and ensures we have your account information ready when we call you. If your country isn't listed or you're unable to take advantage of the Contact Us feature, you can call us directly at 1-866-321-8851 or 1-206-266-0927 (if you're calling from outside the U.S.).

I understand your concern about your Kindle Fire and I'm also sending your message to the appropriate people in our company to add this feature. Customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve our store and provide better service to our customers.

From time to time, we test both new and existing features on our website to determine which characteristics or services drive customer purchases and satisfaction.

We're regularly working on improvements to your Kindle experience. I've let the Kindle team know you're interested in this feature.

I'm sorry I couldn't solve this problem right away, and we look forward to hearing from you soon.

Thank you for your recent inquiry. Did I solve your problem?_


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent feedback through the Fire itself.  I told them I like the idea of the Carousel, but wish that it would either show only the things that have happened on the device itself, rather than the account - or failing that, at least gave the option of deleting from the Carousel.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I sent feedback through the Fire itself. I told them I like the idea of the Carousel, but wish that it would either show only the things that have happened on the device itself, rather than the account - or failing that, at least gave the option of deleting from the Carousel.


It would make the most sense to just have on the carousel things that are on the device. (With maybe the lowest shelf having everything on the account...just in case.) It's a software fix, so hopefully they have enough complaints to do it.


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, that's a copy/paste response if I ever saw one. I wonder if any of that was hand-typed.

It seems to me that limiting the carousel to items on the device, or at least giving the user the option of doing so, would help tremendously. I don't have a huge list, so it's actually fairly useful to me currently, but if I had a huge library of books, videos, and apps (interesting that music isn't listed), I would find it all but useless for accomplishing anything but returning to my recently used media.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I emailed them too. No response yet.

Yeah, the reply sounds computer generated, but at least you get a chance to talk on the phone.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I plan to email this weekend. I like the idea of the carousel, but want customization. Overall I like the Fire's UI a lot, just want to customize the carousel.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's the reply I just received:

Hello,  

Thank you for writing to Amazon.com with your feedback. 

I’ve forwarded your concern having an option to remove covers about to our development team and we'll consider your feedback as we plan further improvements. We regularly update our Kindle and Kindle application software with added features. 

We're regularly working on improvements to your Kindle experience. I've let the Kindle team know you're interested in this feature.

It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your valuable feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide and we're glad you took time to write to us.

We do value the feedback of our customers and make every attempt to integrate their comments or suggestions into our stores and procedures.

As always, please feel free to contact us should you have future suggestions, questions or comments. We have team of experts who takes into consideration each and every feedback of our customers and brings them into practice.

The Kindle Team will carefully review your suggestions. 

Thank you for using Kindle.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Carousel doesn't bother me. I actually ignore it.  Lol. Since I have my most frequently accessed items in favorites I just use that.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been thinking about writing them as well.  The carousel is really the primary thing I dislike about Fire - it takes up too much real estate on the main screen and even without my non-amazon books its about 500 items long and quite useless to find things.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I would be okay with the carousel if they would let me move below favorites or let me organize it. The idea is good, just bad execution.

Also, when are they going to allow Parental Control? We'd like to share Kindles and now the Fire with the kiddies. I'm just asking for a purchase password or anything to limit in-app purchases and other purchases. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm comfortable handing the iPad to the grandkids because a password has to be entered for any purchase.  The Fire?  Not so much, even though the GKs are pretty good about asking.  Sometimes it's not so obvious that something one clicks is a request to buy in some of these games....  I do think there's a way to disable in-app purchases separately--need to figure that out.

Betsy


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I do like the Carousel and think it looks pretty cool.

I just want to have control of the covers displayed. If I want to remove a cover I don't think that's too much to ask from Amazon.

They must know it's a problem and trying to fix it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lambert said:


> I do like the Carousel and think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> I just want to have control of the covers displayed. If I want to remove a cover I don't think that's too much to ask from Amazon.
> 
> They must know it's a problem and trying to fix it.


Me too - I think it's more problematic for folks with multiple people on an account - or for those who read the occasional book or visit the occasional site that they don't want other folks to see. My ideal set-up would be to be able to choose to see either everything on the account OR to see only what's on the device - and in either case, to be able to remove something from the Carousel without actually removing it from the device or the account. I always get the emails when someone buys something, because it's my account - but for a situation where there are multiple Fires, it would be nice for the others to see what's been recently purchased so they can access it if they want. Just give us the option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lambert said:


> They must know it's a problem and trying to fix it.


A lot of people have certainly mentioned it here. . .and I have a sneaking suspicion that Amazon monitors this Forum. . .but, still, I'd suggest that feedback to Amazon is the best thing so they have a for-sure record of your not-complete-satisfaction.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Lambert said:


> I do like the Carousel and think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> I just want to have control of the covers displayed. If I want to remove a cover I don't think that's too much to ask from Amazon.
> 
> They must know it's a problem and trying to fix it.


This is all I'm asking for!


----------

